# Whisker question, close to eye ball.



## Canada (Jun 4, 2009)

I never try to touch any of my gang's whiskers when trimming their faces.
But Tuck had his face trimmed by a groomer a few months back, and now his whiskers seem dangerously close to poking him in the eye! :w00t:
His little face is just so tiny that they appear to be growing in the direction of his little eyes.
Would you trim them, or just keep growing them?
I have always left whiskers alone, but his exceptionally wee face has me concerned. I am thinking to just let them grow. I wish they hadn't been trimmed in the first place. :smmadder:


----------



## Canada (Jun 4, 2009)

Here is a pic I just took of dear little Tuckies. :wub:
Gosh, how I love this lil boy!


----------



## Furbabies mom (Jul 25, 2011)

I'd let Laurel's grow if it wasn't for all the staining. When it't time for her to go to the groomers her hair is crazy on her face and I'm constantly smoothing it down around her eyes. When I get this tear duct and eyelid problem under control I'm letting her face hair grow. I love Tucker's little face, he's so darn cute!!!


----------



## edelweiss (Apr 23, 2010)

Is it long enough to band it? I would go that route, if it is and you want it to lie flat on his face. It make take a while as this part of the face doesn't grow very fast.


----------



## Sylie (Apr 4, 2011)

Oh my, Tucker is so cute...I just want to kiss him. I have had the problem in the past and just grit my teeth and wait for it to grow. You could try using something like Got 2 B styling putty to hold it down somewhat.


----------



## jmm (Nov 23, 2004)

It doesn't hurt them to trim them. Just don't pluck them out. If you want to grow them out then you'll probably need to band the facial furnishings.


----------



## Canada (Jun 4, 2009)

Furbabies mom said:


> I'd let Laurel's grow if it wasn't for all the staining. When it't time for her to go to the groomers her hair is crazy on her face and I'm constantly smoothing it down around her eyes. When I get this tear duct and eyelid problem under control I'm letting her face hair grow. I love Tucker's little face, he's so darn cute!!!


Thank you! 
I know what you mean about constantly smoothing the hair down, I do that with Paris all the time too. 
Tucker certainly has issue with tear staining as well.



edelweiss said:


> Is it long enough to band it? I would go that route, if it is and you want it to lie flat on his face. It make take a while as this part of the face doesn't grow very fast.


I trim the hair near his eyes as he has staining issues.
There is a whisker on each side of his face that appears to be growing in the direction of his eye. Ouch!
I love your siggie pic of Kitzel & Lisel





Sylie said:


> Oh my, Tucker is so cute...I just want to kiss him. I have had the problem in the past and just grit my teeth and wait for it to grow. You could try using something like Got 2 B styling putty to hold it down somewhat.


Tucker says he will take the kisses and give you puppy kisses in return!
He is wondering if the putty is tasty...




jmm said:


> It doesn't hurt them to trim them. Just don't pluck them out. If you want to grow them out then you'll probably need to band the facial furnishings.


Okay, thank you so much! I feel better that it won't hurt him. 
I try to leave all their whiskers on them, but these ones look like they could pose a problem to his eye. The rest of his whiskers are long and bend away from his eye, just two are an issue. They were cut when he had hair near his eyes shaved. I'll trim them next time he is tired.


----------



## Cosy (Feb 9, 2006)

Great question! I do cut the whiskers as they often cause the mustache to stand up or out more. As mentioned, don't pluck them. Cutting them does no harm at all.


----------

